

America is a land of laws: DC Appellate Court guts Obamacare - jacquie_kubin
http://www.commdiginews.com/news-2/obamacare-gutted-by-dc-appeals-court-virginia-court-upholds-it-22227/

======
jacquie_kubin
Now all eyes will turn to Justice Roberts who will have to decide whether the
law must be interpreted literally as written, or whether the clear intent of
Congress was that the subsidies apply to all, given that the belief at the
time was that almost all states would create their own exchanges.

